
Complete list of games playable through Nvidia's GeForce NOW - kalev
https://gist.github.com/vjanssens/03391d8ca791d3356b071a1d8b6311e2
======
kalev
Nvidia released GeForce NOW to the general public today which allows users of
low-end devices to play games on Nvidia's servers in high quality. Their site
lacks a complete list of games, so this list might be handy for some.

